# lost cups port [SOLVED]

## BillWho

I probably did something stupid, but I just can't figure it out   :Embarassed: 

I haven't printed anything in a long time so I can't be sure when this surfaced.

Naturally I had to print something important this morning so maybe it's just the urgency sensor detector, but I don't know how to fix it   :Very Happy: 

Cupsd is running yet I can't access localhost:631 nor does it show with netstat. 

```
gentoo-gateway ~ # pgrep -l cups

5346 cupsd

gentoo-gateway ~ # rc-update|grep cups

                cupsd |      default                 

gentoo-gateway ~ # rc-status|grep cups

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

gentoo-gateway ~ # netstat -tanp|grep 631

gentoo-gateway ~ #

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.6.1  USE="X acl dbus filters java pam python ssl static-libs threads -avahi -debug -gnutls -kerberos (-selinux) -systemd -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-ca -es -ja" 0 kB

```

The last update to cups, according to genlop, was Wed Aug  1 15:02:44 2012.

I would appreciate any clues since I've exhausted mine   :Confused: 

----------

## rainer

Could you post your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?

I'm not really an expert but I have had many troublesome encouters with cups over the years when they once again without notice changed the default settings. Maybe I discover something familiar...

----------

## BillWho

rainer,

Thanks for looking   :Very Happy: 

Well, what I found in cupsd.conf and was quite surprised to see it was:

```
Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

```

Two lines listening to the socket so a replaced the first line with  Listen localhost:631, restarted cupsd and I found the port. Somehow those lines changed to:

```
Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

```

so I guess that's what it wants now. 

Another problem I found after the port was restored is error while loading shared libraries: libqpdf.so.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in /var/log/cups/error_log.

This was easily fixed with a revdep-rebuild and then I finally got that document printed   :Very Happy: 

Thanks again rainer   :Wink: 

----------

